# Budget Gimbal Heads -- Recommendations?



## Orangutan (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm looking for a budget gimbal head for my 70D + 100-400L. I can't justify the cost of something like a Wimberley. Does anyone have experience, good or bad, with less expensive gimbal heads?

Thank you in advance.

O


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 20, 2016)

Consider Sirui?


----------



## Eldar (Nov 20, 2016)

For your rig, you can use a Benro Gimbal GH1P (https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1157908-REG/benro_gh1p_gimbal_head_with.html). It is small, light, good quality and reasonably priced. 

I normally use RRS, but I have this Benro when size and weight matters. I have used it all the way to a 600mm f4L IS II + 2xIII extender and a 1DX-II. Not as good as the RRS, but works well.


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 20, 2016)

To clarify, by "budget" I'm hoping to keep it under $200, but am willing to push that up a little if needed. I realize there will be compromises, but there are gimbal heads listed on Amazon for <=$150 that have good reviews. I was hoping someone here could share personal experiences as well.


----------



## candc (Nov 20, 2016)

i really like lensmaster. they are really well made and reasonably priced. i have been using the side mount silver version. it works great and looks good too. 

http://www.lensmaster.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## Ryananthony (Nov 20, 2016)

Are you going for budget because it won't get a lot demanding use? 


If it won't get a lot of demanding use I would suggest picking one up from amazon. They are cheap, and from some of the reviews I've read, quality seems "okay" especially if not used day in and day extensively.


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 20, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Are you going for budget because it won't get a lot demanding use?
> 
> 
> If it won't get a lot of demanding use I would suggest picking one up from amazon. They are cheap, and from some of the reviews I've read, quality seems "okay" especially if not used day in and day extensively.



Yes, moderate and gentle use.


----------



## eli452 (Nov 20, 2016)

If you have a ball head, look at the Wimberley Sidekick, also, if you use L-bracket - the M-8 Perpendicular plate.


----------



## brad-man (Nov 20, 2016)

With a quality ballhead, this Jobu version of the Sidekick is cheap, well made and very transportable. I have used it with EF-300 f/4IS and 100-400 v1 with my travel pods. Obviously zooming will screw up the balance 


 https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/754602-REG/Jobu_Design_BWG_M1_BWG_Micro_Gimbal_Ballhead_Adapter.html


----------



## canon1dxman (Nov 20, 2016)

I bought a Beike BK-45 earlier this year after watching a youtube video about it. Seem to recall it costing around £50 and it got a lot of use during the summer with it mounted on a Gitzo Traveller with a 1DX and Sigma 150-600 loaded on it.
The Wimberley will be better, as it should be but for the money, a no brainer.
Only downside is the black finish around the mount deteriorating a little.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 20, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> I'm looking for a budget gimbal head for my 70D + 100-400L. I can't justify the cost of something like a Wimberley. Does anyone have experience, good or bad, with less expensive gimbal heads?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> O


No personal experience, but this *Manfrotto 393* is used by quite a few birders. I haven't heard of any specific complaints from them while using it together with a 500mm lens.
Not always that I find it listed among the gimbal heads, but it sure looks like one and behaves like one. The price is usually quite acceptable. Max. load around 20kg.
Link to B&H -> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/554099-REG/Manfrotto_393_393_Heavy_Duty_Gimbal.html
Manfrotto's own page -> https://www.manfrotto.ca/catalogsearch/result/?q=Manfrotto+393


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 20, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> I'm looking for a budget gimbal head for my 70D + 100-400L. I can't justify the cost of something like a Wimberley. Does anyone have experience, good or bad, with less expensive gimbal heads?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> O



I have a bunch of used Jobu gimbals of various sizes that I would let go... I just haven't gotten around to selling them yet.


----------



## kphoto99 (Nov 20, 2016)

I have this BEIKE BK-45:
http://www.tomtop.com/tripod-heads-316/p-d1118.html
I use it with Sigma 80-400 lens, it works very well. No regrets in getting it, in fact I like it a lot. I can't say how it compares to more expensive units since I have never used them.


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 20, 2016)

Another vote for the Lensmaster - I have the 'half gimbal' and find it very good. They are based in the UK so the collapse in the pound may make them very interesting if you are based in US


----------



## lion rock (Nov 20, 2016)

Dear CR,
So would you consider pricing them here so we may consider?
-r



Canon Rumors said:


> I have a bunch of used Jobu gimbals of various sizes that I would let go... I just haven't gotten around to selling them yet.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 20, 2016)

Just my 2p!

I would discount the Manfrotto 393 (used to have one) with smaller lenses like yours as the head can get in the way of your hand at higher elevations - with larger lenses 500 F4 + this is not an issue as the camera is further back from the head so you don't pinch your pinkies!

Whilst I do have a Wimberley 2 it is a bit of a lump when I am using my 300 F2.8 or 100-400, it's great for the really big whites but overkill for normal stuff. For these lenses I use a Lensmaster RH1. It is not perfect but it is cheap, very robust, a LOT lighter than my Wimberley, comes with two QR plates included and does the job just fine. The Benro that Eldar suggests looks interesting and should be good for your needs but I have never used one so I cannot offer a valid opinion.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi DominoDude. 
I have experienced complaints regarding the Manfrotto 393.
It mostly came down to it being a rented item with some part of the quick release system missing from the kit and the quick release part on the gimbal being Arca Swiss style of a larger size (or something) so that the plate I offered to lend would not fit. 
The only real inherent problem with this item is in the effort to try to overcome the problem the guy trying to use it discovered somewhat painfully that the moving swing and fixed support made a pretty good scissor. :'(

It is true that had the customer checked the kit before leaving home he may have been able to resolve the missing part issue. Also had the rental company been up to scratch the item would not have been missing from the kit, however it still stands that had it been pretty much any other gimbal we could have sorted it from more standard parts. 

Hi Orangutan. 
I know it is well above your budget but I give another positive vote for the Benro GH2, I was fortunate to be able to try this item and a Wimberley on opposite sides of the walkway at a show, yes the Wimberley was better, but from my perspective as an engineer, not better enough for me to justify the extra cost given my requirements for a fair weather enthusiast use item. Had I required Antarctic or battlefield reliable I wouldn't have hesitated to get the Wimberley. 
I have read a lot of the reviews on the cheaper items and a lot of the positives seem to come down to the varying level of expectation or possibly inconsistent quality of build, some good, some not so good. 

Cheers, Graham. 



DominoDude said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for a budget gimbal head for my 70D + 100-400L. I can't justify the cost of something like a Wimberley. Does anyone have experience, good or bad, with less expensive gimbal heads?
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 21, 2016)

I had a Wimberly Head that I sold with my 600mm lens, so when I found a Nikon 200-400mm lens locally for a very low price, I tried a cheap $200 Opteka head. It was a total failure all the way around.

The one I bought and still have was a cast aluminum Gimbal that cost $100. I don't see them being sold on Amazon any longer. However, a similar looking one to mine (could be the same?) that has good reviews sells for $120 on Amazon, and should work fine on a small lens like the 100-400mmL

https://www.amazon.com/Movo-GH700-Professional-Arca-Swiss-Quick-Release/dp/B00GK4IYP8/ref=sr_1_12?s=photo&ie=UTF8&qid=1479691181&sr=1-12&keywords=aluminum+gimbal+head


----------



## canon1dxman (Nov 21, 2016)

I had forgotten the Manfrotto. Had one for a short while with the Sigma Sport 120-300 but it just seemed cumbersome compared to the Beike. Just a personal opinion really.


----------



## sama (Nov 21, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I had a Wimberly Head that I sold with my 600mm lens, so when I found a Nikon 200-400mm lens locally for a very low price, I tried a cheap $200 Opteka head. It was a total failure all the way around.
> 
> The one I bought and still have was a cast aluminum Gimbal that cost $100. I don't see them being sold on Amazon any longer. However, a similar looking one to mine (could be the same?) that has good reviews sells for $120 on Amazon, and should work fine on a small lens like the 100-400mmL
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Movo-GH700-Professional-Arca-Swiss-Quick-Release/dp/B00GK4IYP8/ref=sr_1_12?s=photo&ie=UTF8&qid=1479691181&sr=1-12&keywords=aluminum+gimbal+head



Something looks the same for a lot less (only $64) but without the arca-swiss quick release plate. Have to wait for a bit longer though.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Movo-GH700-Pro-Panoramic-Gimbal-Pan-Tripod-Head-for-Telephoto-Lens-DSLR-Camera-/291943805696?hash=item43f934f300:g:ToQAAOSw4GVYKsJ2


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 21, 2016)

sama said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I had a Wimberly Head that I sold with my 600mm lens, so when I found a Nikon 200-400mm lens locally for a very low price, I tried a cheap $200 Opteka head. It was a total failure all the way around.
> ...



That appears to be the same. It shows and includes a AS plate. 

You should have a set of hex wrenches, if it is like mine, I had to use them to carefully adjust it, as it arrived with sloppy adjustments. The large screw shown in the lower photo was too loose.


I've attached a photo.


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 21, 2016)

candc said:


> i really like lensmaster. they are really well made and reasonably priced.
> http://www.lensmaster.co.uk/index.htm



+++1 on the Lensmaster product

I have used their RH-2 with my 5Diii (a Kirk AS plate stays on the camera even when not in use so some extra weight) and either the 300 f/2.8 ii or the 100-400 mk ii with great function and stability. I have used these lenses with and without TC 1.4 or 2.0x and still find the Gimbal handles it well. 

Don't know where you live but concur that the timing of the British Pound versus US dollar is good and I just checked, the RH-2 is going for about $233.

/


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks to all who replied, I have some thinking to do. Fortunately, it's not an immediate need.


----------

